# Rift Lake Special tonight on the Science Channel



## Flapjack (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonight there will be a rift lake special on the Science Channel.
here is all the details

It will show many times, so you can fit it into your schedule

http://science.discovery.com/tv-schedul ... 9743.39525 .4


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

already programmed on auto tune.


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

im dvring it! and watching it! i saw my livingstoniis on the commercial!


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i missed the first 30 min of it =(


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is on again in at midnight central time.


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

does anyone know if it will be on the internet? we don't get that channel.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

http://science.discovery.com/videos/mut ... et-videos/

couple clips there.
If your lucky someone might make a torrent of it and you could d/l it that way.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I watched few clips, amazing!

We don't have that channel too


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

My favorite part was when they called the Malawi Cichlids, "Evolutionary Superstars." Lol Also watching it on my 55" 240Hz led/lcd tv was truly amazing. Such good hd content on science hd.


----------

